# ChefTalk.com Culinary Student Resources



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ChefTalk.com has a growing section of resources for Culinary Students that I hope everyone will checkout. Here you will find:

Recommended books for finding the right school
Links to our interactive culinary student journals
Of course our Culinary Student Forums (the best place to ask questions)
Very soon we will be offering an online culinary school directory.

If you would like to see other resources please let us know.


----------

